# 05 2500HD jounce bumper replacement



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I was greasing my front end and doing a general look over and noticed my jounce bumpers were starting to wear out. So after some research I found these. There is a noticeable difference in the ride. $40 for both with shipping from gmpartsdirect. I'll find out this week if it holds the up plow better.


----------

